# can I ask...how long did everyone bleed for post-labor?



## mmaschultenover (Jul 25, 2014)

This was my first pregnancy and I bled for 3-4 months after giving birth naturally. My partner and I got intimate earlier tham suggested. I half thought that I might have torn something INSIDE, but even so, I never scheduled a 6 week check up. Now I feel like my vaginal muscles are SO incredibly weak and I have to work so hard using ben wa balls everyday or I will notice a difference sexually. (Maybe that's just what comes with childbirth, I don't know) I'm wondering, is that a normal amount of time to bleed after your first child or did I really possibly tear something all that time ago?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I had bleeding for a few weeks and then some light bleeding for up to 10 weeks because my perineum did not heal properly. Once it healed, the bleeding stopped.
3-4 months definitely seems like too long to have postpartum bleeding. It is usually gone by 6 weeks. Usually more bleeding than usual is caused by being too active after the birth, not resting enough. Muscle weakness can be an after effect of giving birth but some cases are worse than others and I don't know if it would be related to the bleeding. Some people have prolapse that can caus problems. Have you seen your doctor at all since the birth to ask these questions?


----------



## mmaschultenover (Jul 25, 2014)

I've since been, yes, all is well and any internal tearing I would've had had healed by that point.


----------



## Jastiv (Nov 3, 2013)

I had a first degree tear that was stitched up right after birth. I did everything the midwives recommended in terms of activity. I stayed upstairs for a whole week except for one time taking my son to the pediatrician. At four weeks bleeding had stopped and I was able to go swimming. I was still slightly sore for a couple more weeks though, but not bad enough that I noticed it most of the time.


----------



## sierramtngirl (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't remember with DD (pg #1 ) but with this pg, I bled for about 6 weeks. Had one day of spotting at 7 weeks, but that was it. What did your doc say? I had a friend who had a triplet pregnancy & she had a csection, and she was still bleeding at 3 months. They did an exploratory hysteroscopy & found some retained placenta. She had a D&c and now Alls ok.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

If you are not breastfeeding, it may be a first postpartum return of your menstrual period.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I always bled for a week and spotted for 4-8 weeks. We got intimate in a week and a half.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I bled for about 10 weeks.


----------



## bethannp (Jan 21, 2015)

With my first 2 I bleed for around 6 weeks, I can't remember how long was bleeding and how long was spotting. My last baby I followed my midwifes recommendation for rest and only bled for about a week and spotted until just after 4 weeks


----------



## Mackenzie82 (Sep 17, 2015)

4-6 weeks is the average.. some women only bleed for a week or two. it all depends on how long it takes your uterus to heal. the bleeding comes from your uterus contracting back to normal size, and the bleeding also comes from where the placenta was attached to the uterine wall. but on average you can expect it to take about 4-6 weeks, if you stop sooner, then thats a good thing too


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

I bled 3 mos. too. I have fibroids though, so I think that contributed. I would be fine and then leave the house and it would start again. It was not fun and I worried a lot. But finally it stopped and my period didn't return for almost 2 years.


----------



## kindofcrunchy82 (Jan 11, 2012)

12 ish weeks both times. It has been so long but i want to say maybe 14 with my oldest. I really don't have a choice to not be active after the first week or two if am lucky with this one on the way so likely i may be in for longer bleeding this go around too.


----------



## BlessedBeyondMeasure (Mar 14, 2016)

I bled for about 6 weeks, after the first 2 weeks it was light, and then it came back for about 2 weeks (still light, but heavier than it was). I think I was either over-doing activity or it potentially was my first menstral cycle after baby...


----------



## Blueskies1 (May 22, 2016)

I bled/spotted for 6 weeks.


----------



## SofiaDE (Jun 1, 2016)

I had pretty much stopped by week 2, spotted for a few days this week, and now I'm back to a slightly heavier flow. I believe so long as it isn't bright red or you're not going through pads like crazy you're fine.
My doc told me I can expect to bleed until my 6th week. She says it's kind of a cosmic joke. No period for 9 months, then you get to bleed like a period for 6 weeks straight. Yay


----------



## SofiaDE (Jun 1, 2016)

I was wondering about this. My labour with my first was only four and a half hours. If the theory is true I'd better start planning a home birth for number two!!!


----------

